# Any thoughts on the Michael Kors brand?



## PatAz

I've found a few that look good, but just wondering if any of you have experience with the brand.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Just one another designer label products that's made of low cost components, but pegged with high price tag for big returns.
The range of watches are mostly with japanese quartz and chinese mechanicals. Just like TED BAKER, ALEXANDER CHRISTIES as well as PIERRE CARDIN, CHARLES JORDAN as well as ELLE.
Although CK is another big designer brand, but majority of the movements used in the watches are of good Swiss origin.

If you're looking for cheap and good quality, go for the Japanese names, such as SEIKO and CITIZEN, ORIENT or ALBAs.
More better value for money.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

They are a Fossil brand so if you've had good experiences with a Fossil watch they should be fine.


----------



## tomsimac

I agree with first reply. All brands have high and low shelf products. Kors can be found discounted everywhere watches are sold. I doubt though you would have any worries about being robbed wearing it. Can’t be fenced. So on that bright side, yeah, perfect for some areas and dress modes. For me, I doubt I would ever say “ Hey, nice Kors” anymore than I would drink an off brand beer.


----------



## baronrojo

If there's one you like then buy it. This hobby is about liking the watch you're wearing. 

MK watches are a fashion brand...so you won't find much love from collectors here (even though this is the fashion sub-forum)...but they are pretty well made and OK for the price. You're paying the style of the watch...don't expect high-end Swiss quality...but then again if you take care of the watch it will last you a long time. I've seen people with Fossils that are over 20 years old...I'm guessing MK shouldn't be too far behind in terms of quality.


----------



## tomsimac

Fossils can be a million years old or more. Come on, I had to say it.
But you are right. I still own a Accutron Space View purchased by me in 1974. That is now a fashion watch. Model 214, 18kt GP
and you can still get good ones for under $200 up to a $1000. No way can a MK compete in a fashion sense. And you can get Swiss technology that NASA used. These preceded the quartz and many top watch manufacturers used the tuning fork by license. Omega and Eterna for some.


----------



## cyphion

Its a fashion brand. I know a few friends that have them, but for me, I've never been into the fashion brands, so not really my cup of tea. 

Transmission sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Drop of a Hat

I personally just thought it was for women who need to "accesorize" (god bless my sisters). Do they actually make mens watches? Because i can see so much more watch choices for the price MK charges.

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

Not to disrespect anyone who may fall in love with timepieces that are designed by fashion designers... Majority of these fashion labels "sub-products" are great on looks, but lack in engineering!
I, for one, is the only person(i guess) determines the value of a timepiece by the movement used in it. Built quality follows. Then the brand/label follows that add more punch to the reliability(after sales warranty kicks in) of a timepiece. The look comes last... most importantly, not too flashy, or blinky, but blends well with the theme which the watch is designed to be.

So, i've always shunned away from watches that carries the labels of fashion designer/house names. In addition, my advise to noobs are always on the principles i set myself... of course, they have their own right to reject and not to follow.


----------



## maddieking

In my opinion Micheal Kors do some good watches!


----------



## Ironhead66

Micheal Kors ware made by Fossil, the same way Marc Ecko and Nautica watches are made by Timex. Meaning as far as quality goes - they should be solid. They are what they are - fashionable quartz watches, made for the mass market - people who generally will not scrutinize their watches for things like a strong lume, or minor finishing details. The Seiko, Citizen and Orient fans will look down their noses at you if you post there about buying one and lecture you about value for the money, but let's face it, most watches from those manufacturers in the same price range are basic and sometimes dated designs that are targeted towards frugal guys who want something that gives them alot of perceived bang for the buck. There's nothing wrong with that, but it's like wearing Stanfield or Jockey underwear instead of Emporio Armani or Calvin Klein underwear: they both do the exact same thing, one fits better, while the other looks better.

If you're considering a fashion watch, it's because you want a certain look and really don't care if it has a Rhonda or Miyota movement, or wether or not the lume glows for 1 hour or 8 hours. In other words, if your watch holds the same meaning to you as your other articles of clothing like your jeans or shoes, then yes, Micheal Kors watches are fine.

If you care more about what's under the hood from a technical perspective; check the accuracy of your watch daily against an atomic clock (and would consider getting it adjusted by a watchmaker if it's more than 5 seconds off per day), change the strap or bracelet more than a few times a year, and wake up at 4 am just to check your watch lume, then Michael Kors watches are probably not going to fit your needs.

Some of us fall somewhere in between that - and I happen to be one of those people who can appreciate the design of a fashion watch and would own one while still secretly wishing it was an automatic with a better lume 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To be honest, Micheal Kors do make one of the nicer quartz Royal Oak homages around - I've seen watches that attempt the look from Bulova and others who don't quite get it right like Fossil did with this model.


----------



## HPoirot

That's kinda nice!

I think for their price it's not too bad.


----------



## pebe

I have 3, and my SIL works for Fossil, so I get 50% off unlimited watches, making them very inexpensive ($50-$75 max). They are accurate, well built, and look really good. My 2 divers have solid, heavy links, not folded over junk metal links. The crystals are a little iffy, very plasticky, but pretty durable. I have no problem wearing them. Also, the size of most of their cases is perfect for me, in the 44-45mm range.


----------



## Eraserhead

I think if the price is fair and you really like the design then go for it. Part of the watch hobby. I had some fashion brand in the past and they worked just fine... I don't think a fashion quartz watch like Kors or something else will give you any problems. I would be more concerned about the quality of finishes, ex: gold plated watches, I think they might cut corners in this department. 

Funny things is that all the Kors watches I have seen in flesh were around tiny wrists belonging to really smoking hot women. My guess is that if you ever decide to go for it...then you should as a bonus attract some of those uber sexy goddess along the trip.


----------



## Otto Phan

Nothing wrong with the brand, just recognize what it is, a fashion brand first and a timepiece second. Nothing at all wrong with that; I use to own fashion brands almost exclusively because that was what I liked. The wife is still a fashion first kinda person. In fact, her watch now is a Michael Kors. Her and her girlfriends had to have them. I would say this about fashion brands; do some shopping. They tend to go to the discount racks pretty quickly and they are on to another style.


----------



## hildagarde

Ironhead66 said:


> Micheal Kors ware made by Fossil, the same way Marc Ecko and Nautica watches are made by Timex. Meaning as far as quality goes - they should be solid. They are what they are - fashionable quartz watches, made for the mass market - people who generally will not scrutinize their watches for things like a strong lume, or minor finishing details. The Seiko, Citizen and Orient fans will look down their noses at you if you post there about buying one and lecture you about value for the money, but let's face it, most watches from those manufacturers in the same price range are basic and sometimes dated designs that are targeted towards frugal guys who want something that gives them alot of perceived bang for the buck. There's nothing wrong with that, but it's like wearing Stanfield or Jockey underwear instead of Emporio Armani or Calvin Klein underwear: they both do the exact same thing, one fits better, while the other looks better.
> 
> If you're considering a fashion watch, it's because you want a certain look and really don't care if it has a Rhonda or Miyota movement, or wether or not the lume glows for 1 hour or 8 hours. In other words, if your watch holds the same meaning to you as your other articles of clothing like your jeans or shoes, then yes, Micheal Kors watches are fine.
> 
> If you care more about what's under the hood from a technical perspective; check the accuracy of your watch daily against an atomic clock (and would consider getting it adjusted by a watchmaker if it's more than 5 seconds off per day), change the strap or bracelet more than a few times a year, and wake up at 4 am just to check your watch lume, then Michael Kors watches are probably not going to fit your needs.
> 
> Some of us fall somewhere in between that - and I happen to be one of those people who can appreciate the design of a fashion watch and would own one while still secretly wishing it was an automatic with a better lume
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> To be honest, Micheal Kors do make one of the nicer quartz Royal Oak homages around - I've seen watches that attempt the look from Bulova and others who don't quite get it right like Fossil did with this model.
> 
> View attachment 617339
> View attachment 617340


Mind if I ask what model is this watch?


----------



## Ironhead66

Michael Kors Knox Chronograph Stainless Steel Mens Watch MK8197: Michael Kors: Amazon.ca: Watches

MK8197


----------



## hildagarde

thanks for the info


----------



## jennyasdf94

The brand have verity in designs but not that much stylish then the rest of. Its a low quality brand, but cheap also. Its quirky in style but some how maintaining the sense of fashion in its brand. Mostly the colors are bright and watches give a girly look.


----------



## Will_f

Ironhead66 said:


> Micheal Kors ware made by Fossil, the same way Marc Ecko and Nautica watches are made by Timex. Meaning as far as quality goes - they should be solid. They are what they are - fashionable quartz watches, made for the mass market - people who generally will not scrutinize their watches for things like a strong lume, or minor finishing details. The Seiko, Citizen and Orient fans will look down their noses at you if you post there about buying one and lecture you about value for the money, but let's face it, most watches from those manufacturers in the same price range are basic and sometimes dated designs that are targeted towards frugal guys who want something that gives them alot of perceived bang for the buck. There's nothing wrong with that, but it's like wearing Stanfield or Jockey underwear instead of Emporio Armani or Calvin Klein underwear: they both do the exact same thing, one fits better, while the other looks better.
> 
> If you're considering a fashion watch, it's because you want a certain look and really don't care if it has a Rhonda or Miyota movement, or wether or not the lume glows for 1 hour or 8 hours. In other words, if your watch holds the same meaning to you as your other articles of clothing like your jeans or shoes, then yes, Micheal Kors watches are fine.
> 
> If you care more about what's under the hood from a technical perspective; check the accuracy of your watch daily against an atomic clock (and would consider getting it adjusted by a watchmaker if it's more than 5 seconds off per day), change the strap or bracelet more than a few times a year, and wake up at 4 am just to check your watch lume, then Michael Kors watches are probably not going to fit your needs.


Man, did you ever nail me.


----------



## Megan Plisky

I think Michael Kors is an amazing brand! It is a great, quality watch without the expensive price of a Tag Heuer or Rolex. They are made of good materials, look nice on and are really classy. My favorite watch for guys at the moment is Michael Kors Black Out Silicone Watch and for girls the Michael Kors Rose Gold Watch with Chronometer


----------



## Jaffar

I personally wouldn't recommend them, but ONLY because I can't really justify spending that much on a rebadged Fossil. However, if you don't mind the price and you like the design, then by all means go for it. Fossil does make a pretty rugged watch, so it will likely last you for years. They aren't bad watches, I just personally wouldn't purchase one unless it was at a steep discount


----------



## ClassicC

I got one as a gift. I love it. Looks and feels solid, dropped it on tile today and not even a ding anywhere that I could find. 60 min chron is nice, too.


----------



## Isop

Ironhead66 said:


> Micheal Kors ware made by Fossil, the same way Marc Ecko and Nautica watches are made by Timex. Meaning as far as quality goes - they should be solid. They are what they are - fashionable quartz watches, made for the mass market - people who generally will not scrutinize their watches for things like a strong lume, or minor finishing details. The Seiko, Citizen and Orient fans will look down their noses at you if you post there about buying one and lecture you about value for the money, but let's face it, most watches from those manufacturers in the same price range are basic and sometimes dated designs that are targeted towards frugal guys who want something that gives them alot of perceived bang for the buck. There's nothing wrong with that, but it's like wearing Stanfield or Jockey underwear instead of Emporio Armani or Calvin Klein underwear: they both do the exact same thing, one fits better, while the other looks better.
> 
> If you're considering a fashion watch, it's because you want a certain look and really don't care if it has a Rhonda or Miyota movement, or wether or not the lume glows for 1 hour or 8 hours. In other words, if your watch holds the same meaning to you as your other articles of clothing like your jeans or shoes, then yes, Micheal Kors watches are fine.
> 
> If you care more about what's under the hood from a technical perspective; check the accuracy of your watch daily against an atomic clock (and would consider getting it adjusted by a watchmaker if it's more than 5 seconds off per day), change the strap or bracelet more than a few times a year, and wake up at 4 am just to check your watch lume, then Michael Kors watches are probably not going to fit your needs.
> 
> Some of us fall somewhere in between that - and I happen to be one of those people who can appreciate the design of a fashion watch and would own one while still secretly wishing it was an automatic with a better lume
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> To be honest, Micheal Kors do make one of the nicer quartz Royal Oak homages around - I've seen watches that attempt the look from Bulova and others who don't quite get it right like Fossil did with this model.
> 
> View attachment 617339
> View attachment 617340


I just received this exact watch a month ago through a contest at work, my first MK watch, this particular model is built like a tank and the bracelet is very heavy duty. I agree with the rest of your post, there are fashion watches and MK doesn't pretend to not be a fashion watch, their models change with the seasons. This one is nice and shiny and very well made from what I can tell so far. It looks good right along my other "fasion" watches that I own.


----------



## stamford27

I think we can sometimes try to be to nice about everything. If you like a Michael Kors watch, fine buy one, but come on people if you buy one, you are getting ripped off. These contain a cheap quartz movement, nothing wrong with that if you are buying a cheap quartz watch. Some of these cost $300 + that's a rip off, if you understand that and still want one fine,and they're not finished very well either.


----------



## borchard929

Like the last poster said, I feel if you want to buy one, buy one. But all I see when I see MK is an over-priced Fossil. Since that's who makes them in the first place, why not just buy a nice Fossil and save some money?


----------



## sloanmanor

I seldom buy a watch made for and by a clothing designer. However I came across a MK-7066 at a TJ Maxx for 39.99.The watch is well made. The face is clean and easy to view from any angle. Even the date is easy to read at the 6:00 position.The bracelet is not cheap and has a good feel. It is based on a Pilot Watch Design.
Hanger Silver-Tone Chronograph Watch


----------



## sloanmanor

The lume on my MK-7066 is not bad. And yes I have checked the lume on it at 4:00am Not a bad watch for 39.99 new in the box with tags.
I also check the time several times a day and so far it is keeping time very well.


----------



## SLWoodster

Yes, Michael Kors licensed the brand to fossil to make fashion watches for them. They are all quartz and aren't worth very much after your purchase. But you'd still be out a helluva lot less than buying 90% of the brands out there. 

Bottom line is, if you like it buy it. It's nearly impossible they will be considered collectible, increase in value, or any of the other things that horology says makes a watch valuable. But if you like it, buy it. Your own sense of enjoyment should be worth more than all the other opinions out there.


----------



## offwhite12345

Well I think it all depends on the price you are getting the price at. End of the day, Michael Kors is a fashion brand & not a watch brand. So naturally they do not dwell much into the technicalities and movement, just a simple quartz watch. If you're trying to get into watches I don't think its a good buy, but if you like the design and what not go ahead and get it. But I feel that buying it at retail price is definitely not worth your money, so try to buy it at a good discounted price if you're looking into it.


----------

